# Painting Figures



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

I recently acquired some Modeltown figures from the UK. They are unpainted. I would like advise as to which paints to buy. 

These are the figures shown painted;


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just from looking at the painted figures, I can tell it's going to be fun painting them! They're very nicely detailed, I think I'd buy the painted ones.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

For MTH passenger figures (meant for O scale but actually S scale), I use acrylic latex paint that my wife got at a craft store. May need more than one coat, but it dries relatively quickly.

I have had problems using oil base paints (Floquil) for the MTH figures. The paint sometimes reacts with the plastic and NEVER dries. You end up with a sticky surface.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Funny thing Bob, the Lionel 21" passenger car sets they sell have the same issue, probably for the same reason!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Lehigh74 said;
I have had problems using oil base paints (Floquil) for the MTH figures. The paint sometimes reacts with the plastic and NEVER dries. You end up with a sticky surface.
[/QUOTE]


Lehigh74;
Unless you were using different kind of Floquil paints,. they weren't "oil based." Standard Floquil Paints were Lacquer based. The lacquer would have attacked bare plastic. On figures it would have, well, disfigured them. Floquil also made a line of paints called "Polly S." Those were water based.
Traction Fan


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Madman said:


> I recently acquired some Modeltown figures from the UK. They are unpainted. I would like advise as to which paints to buy.
> 
> These are the figures shown painted;
> 
> View attachment 547052


Madman;

I use Tamiya alcohol based acrylic model paint for figures, and most railroad painting in general. It goes on smoothly, covers well, dries quickly, and come in a wide variety of colors, including the flat colors you'll need for figures. The N-scale passengers waiting in the station were all painted with Tamiya paint. By hand, by me. Tedious, sometimes frustrating, but rewarding.

Traction Fan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

N-scale figures? Tedious doesn't begin to cover it!


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> N-scale figures? Tedious doesn't begin to cover it!


Especially with old eyes..........There was a time when I could do such work with the naked eye.....


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Madman said:


> Especially with old eyes..........There was a time when I could do such work with the naked eye.....


 My eyes are 72 years old, but I own an optivisor.  

Traction Fan


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

traction fan said:


> My eyes are 72 years old, but I own an optivisor.
> 
> Traction Fan


Yes, as do I. Amazing what shows up through those lenses.....


----------

